# Ricoh SG 3110DN success stories?



## keku (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

First, I am greener that the grass itself.

I have been looking into the sublimation print systems and was already about to purchase an Epson Stylus Photo 1500 CISS solution when started reading about the geltype inks and Ricoh systems. Taking into account that the printer would not be working on daily basis (at least in the beginning), and the clogging issues would probably be very topical for me, the gel type inks seemed reasonable.

But then, after more searching and reading and reading posts like http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t176950.html I am not feeling overly optimistic.

On the other hand most of the topics were from last year, so maybe there has been some improvement?

So I am really looking forward to hearing some positive stories with Ricoh SG3110 printer and Sawgrass inks. Are there any at all? 

Thanks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

keku said:


> Hi,
> 
> First, I am greener that the grass itself.
> 
> ...


If you check the dates on those threads most of the Ricoh issues have died down greatly over the last year.

The problem was identified as the inks going bad after 6 months. Most of the users with the problem did indeed have inks that were expired.

I'm not sure they ever truly fixed it at the _root cause_ level (identified _why_ the inks go bad and correct that specifically) , but looked be a question of preventing the inks from being in that state by watching expiration dates. So I think most dealers got the word out and the users were better educated was what "fixed" this.

I probably was one of the worst critics of that printer for that reason, but for sure complaints have seriously died down.

If you are an infrequent printer you need to at least keep the printer turned on **always** and be prepared to toss and replace carts if you can't use up inks fast enough. But I think for most the smaller model Ricoh carts are not a lot of ink, so the ink "turnover" should be OK.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mike is pretty much dead on with his response....I have been using the smaller richol 3110 for sometime and no issues..works great. I got rid of my larger ricoh as I do not need the larger size since I got my DTG


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Has anyone heard if Ricoh is releasing a wireless version of the 3110 anytime soon? 
I'm pretty close to moving in on buying a Ricoh 3110 for dye-sub work.


----------



## CrazyDog (Jul 12, 2013)

There has been a wireless version available for some time, now, I have it here: SG 3110 DNw. They recommend not to use them wirelessly, though, not sure if that is just to do with sending large files? I have not used mine wirelessly as I didn't need to, but have read of others who have and do.


----------



## HarpPastor (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey there,

I recently got this printer and am currently trying to set it up. I installed the drivers and the ICC program (Power R from Coastal Business Supplies) and am currently still waiting for the first print job. Yep, been ten minutes now. What appears to be happening is when I print the job it sends the job to the Power R driver, which also opens the RPCS-R driver. Then the whole thing locks up. 

I have tried removing the RPCS-R driver and reinstalling the whole mess again, but when I try to uninstall it says that I cannot uninstall it as it is in use. Cancelled all print jobs and tried again, same results.

Please help. Thank you in advance.

Troy


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you running the printer USB or Network?


----------



## HarpPastor (Nov 23, 2013)

Running on USB. It will pretty much work if I do not use the Power R driver. Just using the standard drivers does not yield very vibrant colors, at least it seems to me.


----------



## ddionutt (Nov 7, 2011)

hello!
One question: do you think that it is possible to use non-OEM gel ink in Ricoh SG 3110dn? Is there a big difference? Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ddionutt said:


> hello!
> One question: do you think that it is possible to use non-OEM gel ink in Ricoh SG 3110dn? Is there a big difference? Thanks


I think your question should be rephrased ???

All sublimation inks (if that is what you are talking about) are non-OEM. The _Original Equipment Manufacturer_ (Ricoh) ships the printer with pigment based inks for general office printing.

What are you referring to sublimation inks or 3rd party pigment inks? 

This thread and section of the forum is regarding using that printer for sublimation.

There has been non Sawgrass _sublimation inks _showing on Ebay and Amazon lately now, I don't think they have ICC sublimation profiles for those, but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

We have one at the shop and it is a pure work horse. 4 or 5 years without an issue using it all day every day. We also recently tried a Chinese refill setup off Ebay, ran it through the name brand power driver with no noticeable change in color richness or hue so far.


----------



## Noobwash (Apr 6, 2016)

ShirlandDesign said:


> We have one at the shop and it is a pure work horse. 4 or 5 years without an issue using it all day every day. We also recently tried a Chinese refill setup off Ebay, ran it through the name brand power driver with no noticeable change in color richness or hue so far.


Hi John, could you recommend an Ebay ink seller? Just purchased a 3110 and looking for a good gel ink.


----------



## ddionutt (Nov 7, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> There has been non Sawgrass _sublimation inks _showing on Ebay and Amazon lately now, I don't think they have ICC sublimation profiles for those, but not 100% sure on that.


Yes, it was about non Sawgrass sublimation ink. 

I found something that works very well for now. 
I am from Romania and this is the website https://www.anemonacom.ro/echipamen...a-sublimare-pe-baza-de-gel-ricoh-sg2100n.html

There is something like this also on ebay.


----------

